# The Homescreen Poll



## kevdliu (Jun 30, 2011)

*Whose Homescreen do you like??*​
kevdliu 133.33%crossoverdoc 133.33%sirmanleypower 133.33%kimo91 00.00%toysturnaseraphim 00.00%mehappy 00.00%bikedude00.00%


----------



## kevdliu (Jun 30, 2011)

because i am a dumba*s, i forgot some people's homescreen in the homescreen showoff thread.

sorry if i crowded up the forum 

but anyways here are the contestants:

kevdliu
mehappy
toysturnaseraphim
bikedude880
kimo91
sirmanleypower
crossoverdoc and
tRu3_sKiTz0 <--- link to tRu3_sKiTz0's post since s/he has 8 screenshots

and if you like . tRu3_sKiTz0's homescreen plz comment. srry (its hard to do shiz right when you live on 5hrs energy lol)

View attachment 3289


----------

